# Heading out Friday night



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

Headed out to rigs for my first trip on my new ride the BOONDOGGLE. I've been reporting on the forum under fishing on my 28 Bertram the REEL HARD for the past several years. (Btw REEL HARD still for sale and ready to fish!) My fuel range on the Bertram from Pensacola pass was pretty well limited Petronious, Marlin, Beer can and Ram Powell. I have twice the range on this boat so im looking for suggestions if anyone thinks further south would be more productive. Thanks in advance for the input and promise a full report in return.


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

I also heard that the MP255 has been removed to an underwater structure. Is this right? The rig Im talking about is/was the furthest to the east on the shelf in 350-400 ft of water within sight of petronious.


----------



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

yes that is correct about 255


----------



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

How have you been doing on those rigs lately?


----------



## JMS (Mar 20, 2008)

I haven't been lately.. like since the very end of July. Got the diffrent boat in August and have been working on it getting it ready since then.So I am like really ready to go fishing. We had several good trips out in the early spring last year and the years before. plenty of bft and a few smaller yft. always seems tougher in the summer months to me. Its fished a lot harder then and the sharks get worse trying to jig for bft. 

Thanks for the info on the 255. I would have been scratching my head looking for it. Do you know what depth it is at? I would think it would still have the AJs.


----------



## jcain1998 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have only found 1 leg. It stands from the bottom to a 100'


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello JMS/ReeHard...we met at the shipyard while you were working on the new boat. Keep me in mind when running to the rigs, we just got back and went as far as Nikika and the 8505. Can run the boat or the deck, I do not need much sleep and fish a lot


----------



## Regulator_32 (Feb 9, 2017)

The East lumps have been very productive lately for Tuna. Latest report was dirty water had moved in a little bit


----------

